# Correcting a dog on the tree?



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 21, 2011)

What is everybodys op. on this.I have a male dog that is about 6, last year he did awsome prob 90% accurate.Now he aint accurate.He either trees a den tree or slick trees.We went last night made 3 drops 1 den 2 slick,the last drop he made us walk a good bit.We shined the tree and the trees around no coon,I was so disgusted I could have left him in the woods.Should I correct him when I know he is slick? Thanks for any advise


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 21, 2011)

YES! and dont let him have the tree long. as soon as you see its obvious slick take him off and turn him out right off that tree. I have seen some folks switch a dog but have never needed to with my experiences.


----------



## Prorain (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you doing anything different from last year like hunting harder or maybe not as much alot of factors can be figured into this.Unless you are kinda enjoying the walk you had better let him know you are not happy with what he has just did.tg hit it on the head your body movement,voice,and quick snatch of the leed and basically no attention walk him 20 yds and tell him to go to work cut him loose.You will have to be on your toes to get to him pretty quick if you have a feeder bucket spot should work well sure to have coon.Good luck Heath


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea I don't hunt as much as I did last year,but I think I hunt enough.This walking to empty trees is getting old real quick.I have not hunted him on feeders this year I might try hunting him on them next week see what he does.Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you check out the adjoining trees, maybe the coon climbed over to another tree.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 21, 2011)

Georgia Boy z71 said:


> What is everybodys op. on this.I have a male dog that is about 6, last year he did awsome prob 90% accurate.Now he aint accurate.He either trees a den tree or slick trees.We went last night made 3 drops 1 den 2 slick,the last drop he made us walk a good bit.We shined the tree and the trees around no coon,I was so disgusted I could have left him in the woods.Should I correct him when I know he is slick? Thanks for any advise



I really don't understand the concept of punishing a dog for treeing den trees. If that's where the coon went, that's where he should be treeing. The dog don't know if there's a hole in the tree or not, he's just following the coon where it went. Late season and cold/bad weather, it's not uncommon to tree more den trees than regular trees, because the coons just come out a while and then go back to bed. An obvious slick tree is another matter.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 21, 2011)

The last 2 were slick they were fur trees,I think thats what you call them.And yes we check all the surrounding trees.My buddy even climbed one tree and nothing.I guess we are going to try it agian tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds to me like something is wrong with this hound..Health wise or ear wise one..Usually a 6 yr old dog dont do that..A 6yr old should be pretty much set in his ways! Have you had him vet checked?? I would..Been shooting many coon out to him? If yes..STOP!


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 21, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> A 6yr old should be pretty much set in his ways! Have you had him vet checked?? I would..Been shooting many coon out to him? If yes..STOP!



agreed especially with killing the coons. some hounds need it some will absolutly come ungobbled the more they get. have you sent him off the slick tree yet? finding the right tree after?


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ga dawg that is what I was thinking,I am goint to take him to the vet for a check up.I usually don't shoot coons out to him because he don't need it or didn't need it.If his ears were bothering him wouldn't he be shaking his head or sratching his ears?


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 21, 2011)

If we go tonight I am going to try to send him off the slick tree and see what happens.I might wait to hunt him after he has a vet check.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got one that never scratches her ears or shakes her head when she has ear problems..I can tell though cause she just aint right and sometimes chews the tree..I can clean em and in a few days shes back to normal..So now I just clean the ears once a month..I'd take him to the vet myself..Specially if he was truely like you say he was last year..Something is not right..I've saw breeding do the same to some males..I assume youve not been breeding him..


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope never bred him,I am goint to take him to the vet today or tommorow.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 26, 2011)

I took him to the vet and did a full checkup,they found some blood in his urine.They sent his blood work off to the lab I should know something today around 3.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope it turns out alright buddy!


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 26, 2011)

Me to


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well talked with my vet today my dog has a bladder infection.Can't hunt for 10-15 days while he is on his med.


----------

